
Spark Core Shower Room Door Sensor - wglb
https://unop.uk/dev/spark-core-shower-room-door-sensor/
======
ChuckMcM
So the engineer in me always twitches a bit at how much computer power is
being applied here for a simple task, and the humorist in me is glad that it
isn't wired up to a web cam :-)

My favorite door sensor was a small corner reflector taped to the top and a
laser pen pointer down the hall with a photo transistor next to it. Didn't
really tell you if anyone was inside but it did tell you if the door was open
or closed.

------
lanewinfield
This is great! Been considering jumping into Spark to update my Bathroom
sensor: [http://briiiiian.com/bathroom-f-graf/](http://briiiiian.com/bathroom-
f-graf/)

